# Anatomy Of Rotel Components



## imbeaujp

Hello,

Here are some insite pictures of my Rotel HT components (starting with the RB1080). I did a big "celan up" last week end and I take that opportunity to give a look inside and remove dust, if any.


*Have any comments on the design or parts used by Rotel ?*

JP


----------



## imbeaujp

*Rotel RMB-1075 anatomy*

RMB-1075


----------



## imbeaujp

*Rotle RLC-1040 anayomy*

RSP-1098


----------



## imbeaujp

*Rotle RLC-1040 anayomy*

RCD-1072


----------



## imbeaujp

*Rotle RLC-1040 anayomy*

RLC-1040


----------



## TommyV

Wow this is a great collection of inside shots of Rotel gear. I am a big fan if their stuff. Maybe I could do some cleaning myself and add a couple pics.


----------



## htaddikt

Wow, old thread but those are great images. Nice workmanship, and layout. When I see the guts of quality amps, you have to wonder how could all thats fit in a receiver with only a slightly larger box? Well, it can't. Which speaks volumes about heat dissipation, noise, power efficiency, etc., etc. 

Also, note the little air inductors in the output stage (6th image of 1075) upper left hand corner, that make the amp more stable under capacitive loads, as explained in the hometheaterhifi.com review of the amp.
Attention to detail, impressive!


----------



## JerryLove

I'll add my voice to the posts above mine. You have a great set of shots up there and it certainly is a good add for the product. I'm keeping Rotel on my short-list


----------



## jackfish

Just love to see large toroidal transformers and banks of large capacitors!


----------



## Owen Bartley

That 1098 sure looks clean (in terms of design and layout) inside. Actually, they all look like well thought out and implemented layouts, which I would certainly expect at this level of gear. So was there actually any dust inside them?


----------



## leej

It's been quite a while since I opened my 1080 to change a fuse. This brings back memories of how amazed I was to see those massive components. Maybe its time to open and clean it again.


----------

